# Hi from North Idaho



## coffebuzbuz (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone. My name is Steve and I am thrilled that there is a free orchestration class being offered. 
I use Cubase as my primary sequencer and will be using Pro Tools as an addition here shortly
My main midi controller is an Alesis QS 8
I also use a Proteus 2000, Roland Fantom, and a Yamaha Motif as sound modules

My sample libraries include:

East West Symphonic Choirs
Spectrasonics Symphony of Voices
Giga Studio (the samples that were included)
East West Orchestra (gold)

Looking forward to meeting everyone and participating in this class


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Steve - welcome to VI! Regarding the orchestration class, you'll need to contact Peter Alexander to get registered since its a private section of the forum.


----------



## choir (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome Steve i'm sure that you'll have a great time here


----------

